# A good Diabetes Clinic in Al Ain city?



## DiabeChic

Hello  hope everyone is in a good health. I'm 27 yrs living in Al Ain city. I've just been diagnosed with Diabetes, i went to Imperial College London Diabetes Centre in Abu Dhabi but i'm not quite happy with my doctor's consultation coz it's been a week now and she still didn't inform me about the type of my diabetes and she forget to decribe some vitamins too. So i'd be thankful if anyone can suggest a good clinic or doctor that i can consult in Al Ain (preferably a foreigner) 

Thanks


----------

